# Piper L4 wind generator



## skyboltrudi (May 7, 2009)

hello,

does anyone have a vintage piper L4 wind generator to sell? or do you know a source to buy one?

No, I don't like the new ones as sold by spruce.....;-))

thanks, rudi


----------

